# Which PB skin do you use?



## Michael (Aug 19, 2009)

Just curious...


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 19, 2009)

Joshua said:


> X-Factor.



What he said.


----------



## dr_parsley (Aug 19, 2009)

There are skins?


----------



## Curt (Aug 19, 2009)

Chestnut.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2009)

Dark Metal...


----------



## nicnap (Aug 19, 2009)

Black.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 19, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Dark Metal...



You're scary. I innocently switched to that one to see what it was like and almost screamed.


----------



## Confessor (Aug 19, 2009)

After having just figured out that there are different skins, I just selected Dark Metal for its sheer awesomeness.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 19, 2009)

Confessor said:


> After having just figured out that there are different skins, I just selected Dark Metal for its sheer awesomeness.



You're scary too.


----------



## Confessor (Aug 19, 2009)

I get that a lot...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2009)

Confessor said:


> I get that a lot...



Likewise


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm easily frightened.

I was using X factor for many years, but lately it has been getting on my optical nerves, so I worked up courage due to this post to make the major life change to Chestnut. You all look . . . different. Your heads look bigger.

(maybe it's just because the print is smaller?)

Update: 20 minutes later I still like this skin. I've been logging in and out for joy.


----------



## Sven (Aug 19, 2009)

OK someone tell me what this skin business is all about, and how do I change skins? Wait a minute...can I change my own skin? Doesn't the bible say something about that?


----------



## Confessor (Aug 19, 2009)

Go to your User CP, then go to "Edit Options" in the column on the left, and near the bottom of that page you'll be able to change skins.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 19, 2009)

Or, just scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page. You will see a drop down menu on the left. You can choose a skin from that menu.


----------



## Confessor (Aug 19, 2009)

Lawrence's option is much better than mine...


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 19, 2009)

Or you can go to Quick Links, private messages, and on the left you'll see a number of options: you can choose edit avatar. You'll see the same options on the left . . .
Wait. Lawrence's option is better than mine, too.


----------



## Confessor (Aug 19, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Confessor said:
> 
> 
> > Lawrence's option is much better than mine...
> ...



?


----------



## Confessor (Aug 19, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I was simply affirming your statement concerning the better and more efficient value of Lawrence's instructions, then exchanging the _verbosity_ for _curiosity_ in the phrase _curiosity killed the cat_.



Oh.

in my opinion my error was in listing too many instructions, rather than too many words, but I gotcha.


----------



## Berean (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm neither an Ethopian nor a leopard, but my skin won't change no matter which of the above methods I try. It stays Puritanboard. Latest Firefox with everything (temporarily) allowed. Guess I'll stay with the PB skin.....unless....do I really have to mail the check, Josh?


----------



## Sven (Aug 19, 2009)

Gee, thanks guys. My PB experience will never be the same.

I'm not an Ethiopian, nor a leopard.


----------



## Sven (Aug 19, 2009)

Oooo...I like the Dark Metal; it makes the Westminster Abbey look Gothic, like something out of Gotham City.


----------



## PresbyDane (Aug 19, 2009)

Puritanboard


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 19, 2009)

Joshua said:


> X-Factor.




Ditto. Apparently it is now called Rat Brains though, so that's what I voted. This layout is a lot easier on my eyes, especially when it is a little dark in the room.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry, I couldn't get the (tm) thing to work in the skin title


----------



## Michael (Aug 19, 2009)

What, no vBulletin so far? You guys are so boring...

I've been using Puritanboard btw, but I'm feeling a change coming on.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 19, 2009)

Joshua said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I couldn't get the (tm) thing to work in the skin title
> ...



 

[bible]1 Cor 6:4-8[/bible]


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, come to think of it, there was no copyright infringement anyway! I captalized R and B, and didn't add the exclamation point. So there


----------



## sastark (Aug 19, 2009)

Voted PuritanBoard, because that's what I've been using up til now. I'm gonna try Chestnut for a while though.


----------



## Honor (Aug 19, 2009)

wow! this has been the best thread ever!!!!! I didn't know you could change the skin!!!! I was using the default one... and NOW.... I'm using Tulip! It's so pretty and girlie thanks who ever started this post you are awesome!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 19, 2009)

Tulip, but it's pretty pink, so it gets a limited following!


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 19, 2009)

PB. It's not the coolest, but the lesser contrast is easier on the eyes.

BTW, I'm surprised that a rat brains smiley has not yet manifested itself


----------



## Berean (Aug 19, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> BTW, I'm surprised that a rat brains smiley has not yet manifested itself


----------



## Berean (Aug 19, 2009)

It wouldn't accept ™ as a 'special character' (like you) but it did accept your other special symbols ©®


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 19, 2009)

Berean said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I'm surprised that a rat brains smiley has not yet manifested itself



Was this already in existence or did I provoke it?


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 19, 2009)

It wouldn't seem like the PB if I used anything but the Puritanboard!


----------



## Berean (Aug 19, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Was this already in existence or did I provoke it?



Provoke it? You inspired it (along with His Joshness). It came from a site that someone posted here the other day (sorry I forget who), and I created it. 

Flip My Text - Funny Text for Twitter Myspace Facebook YouTube & Blogs


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 19, 2009)

Berean said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Was this already in existence or did I provoke it?
> ...



May I expect a percentage of the royalties  ?


----------



## Berean (Aug 19, 2009)

Your smiley tells me you already know the answer.


----------



## gritsrus (Aug 20, 2009)

I had always used the Puritanboard skin till the other day and then clicked on the Tulip and loved it. I don't know what the others look like yet. lol


----------

